# Airbrush Makeup



## natalieharman (Nov 6, 2009)

hi

i just took a makeup Airbrush course and i wanted to know people opinions on kett makeup vs Temptu makeup, i love both and i am finding it hard to chose, so any advice would be helpful.


----------



## brightlights (Nov 7, 2009)

I have Temptu and I like it for the most part. It does create clogs in my gun sometimes though.


----------



## ChokeNdie (Nov 8, 2009)

where did you get your airbrush gun and how much did you pay?

I am looking into getting one and wanted to know where I can go for one


----------



## Michelle Harris (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow that's a tough one! Both are great. Both have really good makeup. Do you like the pod system in the TEMPTU? The best thing about the Kett is the detachable battery which makes it more portable. But their makeup is also really nice - don't forget you can mix it too which you can't do with the Pod systems. But the Kett is more expensive... Temptu is easier to keep clean... tough choice!!!


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 3, 2011)

I've got the Temptu and have been happy with it...haven't tried or used the other so I can't make a judgement. The only issue I've had is pods becoming clogged (if I haven't used them in a long time). However, it's due to my lack of using the poker-thing after and before usage, so I can't blame the product.


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh I'm being nosey but where'd you take the makeup course at? What kinds of techniques/tips did they teach?


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 3, 2011)

I haven't heard of Kett, only Temptu.  I haven't used either of them.  I have Luminess Air, but haven't gotten around to opening and trying it yet. I haven't been feeling well.  I'm really interested in Dinair.  Anyone have any luck with that line?  Dinair can be put on with or without the gun, and it dries in 60 secs.  I'd like to hear more about Kett, as the pods won't work with my system.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't heard of Kett, only Temptu.  I haven't used either of them.  I have Luminess Air, but haven't gotten around to opening and trying it yet. I haven't been feeling well.  I'm really interested in Dinair.  Anyone have any luck with that line?  Dinair can be put on with or without the gun, and it dries in 60 secs.  I'd like to hear more about Kett, as the pods won't work with my system.



Temptu has an airbrush makeup you can apply without the airbrush Dinair is strictly for use with your airbrush gun &amp; machine you cant apply with a regular brush or hands As a FORMER employee  I do love that it last long &amp; is water based  , However I love Temptus MAkeup as well they are siliconed base but give a nice dewey look if you like that (I personally dont but as a MUA some clients love it)     Dinair If anything happens such as mixing confusion or clogging or maybe you for whateer reason took apart your gun &amp; you need help you can call the reps at Dinair &amp; they will take all the time you need to walk you step by step to help you fix &amp; if no succcess you send it in &amp; they repair &amp; send back!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Michelle Harris (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes - totally agree. The Dinair makeup is not really designed to be applied with anything other than the airbrush makeup system. It's very watery and needs to go on as micro drops. Doesn't look nearly as good if you put it on with a sponge... trust me, I've tried LOL (you definitely wouldn't be able to use a brush). Temptu makeup is excellent - it all comes down to personal taste and if you are able to use silicone based makeup. I know heaps of ppl who have both Dinair and Temptu kits.

Keep them clean and you shouldn't ever have a problem with the airbrush (unless you break the needle or something - that's the scary thing about cleaning it... trying not to bend the needle)

Oh - and the Kett is awesome and so is their makeup. Just more expensive than Dinair. Do you have a Sephora near your house? Maybe go in and try the Temptu and talk to the MUAs there. I think you'd like all the kits but it sounds like you want something that you can also apply by hand and has good makeup. Maybe the Kett Jett is the best choice for you.


----------



## JennyBino (Jul 7, 2011)

I have actually been using Dinair Airbrush Makeup for years and i LOVE it! It covers up everything and it makes my skin look perfect and flawless...i also love that it is water based so it dosnt' clog my pores. I took their class as well and it was wonderful for me. I learned so much! I can't go back to regular makeup now. I was at a friends house for the weekend and i didn't bring my makeup with me so i used my friends powder and it looked so bad! I really cannot using anything else now!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Temptu has an airbrush makeup you can apply without the airbrush Dinair is strictly for use with your airbrush gun &amp; machine you cant apply with a regular brush or hands As a FORMER employee  I do love that it last long &amp; is water based  , However I love Temptus MAkeup as well they are siliconed base but give a nice dewey look if you like that (I personally dont but as a MUA some clients love it)     Dinair If anything happens such as mixing confusion or clogging or maybe you for whateer reason took apart your gun &amp; you need help you can call the reps at Dinair &amp; they will take all the time you need to walk you step by step to help you fix &amp; if no succcess you send it in &amp; they repair &amp; send back!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I watched a big name guru on youtube.com use dinair without her airbrush gun.  She just put some drops in her hands and rubbed them together and applied it all over her face.   It looked so nice. ;-)  That's why I mentioned it.  I wouldn't have thought to use it without a gun on my own.  If I was to try Dinair, I would use the foundation in my Luminess Air machine.  I wouldn't buy a new system.  I figure they wash out! lol  So Dinair has a problem with mixing and clogging?  Is that what I'm supposed to understand?


----------



## Michelle Harris (Jul 9, 2011)

I think you'll be fine. Dinair doesn't clog any more than other airbrushes - the Dinair paramedical makeup is thicker than the foundation and doesn't cause any issues in the airgun. As long as you keep it clean it should be fine. If you have the Luminess and use the Dinair foundation you won't have any problems at all.

The best thing you can do is soak the airgun in water when you're not using it - like in a cup or docking jar.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 11, 2011)

It does not clog on its own But Many Airbrush Newcomers Dont clean their gun after every use &amp; Dont know how to properly care for it ,,,Therefore it causes clogging


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree big time!!! And I've made that mistake and have learned from it. It's easy to forget because it's not "visible" like other cleaning projects. It's something that you just have to do though; it will save you from a lot of problems!



> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does not clog on its own But Many Airbrush Newcomers Dont clean their gun after every use &amp; Dont know how to properly care for it ,,,Therefore it causes clogging


----------



## jennifered (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies!   I am fairly new to the board and completely new to airbrush makeup and compressors and hoping that the experts on the board can help me!   I have a question in regards to the compatibility of an airbrush gun and compressor (I did originally place this message on a different board and did not get any answers).

Currently I am using the Dinair airbrush kit which works great for water based foundation (I currently use Kett foundation), but I actually prefer silicone based foundation. Apparently the gun on the Dinair is not compatible with silicone so I would need to purchase the Temptu gun.

Question:

Would I be able to connect the Temptu gun to the Dinair compressor enabling me to purchase the gun rather than the whole kit.......($80.00 vs $200.00)

I am under the impression that the psi of the compressor is not a problem just the gun...is this correct?

Any info would be greatly appreciated





Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michelle Harris (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello jennifered - good question! Just to confirm, which models of Dinair and Temptu are you talking about? Both Dinair and Temptu have their 'pro' systems which are quite different from their consumer ones. So, a Dinair compressor won't work with an Air Pod system for example.

Notice, at the bottom of your airbrush gun on the Dinair system, where it connects to the hose? That's where you may have compatibility issues with other systems - because the Dinair uses a (kind of flimsy) rubber hose which you push onto the airbrush gun to connect it. Other systems use either a screw-in or clicky connector for the hose to airgun... so this is where you'll run into issues.

It is possible to use silicone based makeup in the Dinair airgun but it becomes an issue when you want to clean it and will be much more likely to clog (issues with the needle size, nozzle size etc). So, best to probably avoid it unless you feel like experimenting to find out for yourself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another issue you'll face is the low PSI of the Dinair compressor - 10PSI isn't really powerful enough to blast out any excess makeup if it gets clogged. That's why pro machines go up to 35PSI. Makes a big difference when cleaning.

Have you tried Mist &amp; Fix with the Dinair makeup?


----------



## jennifered (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for responding Michelle!

I only have the small Dinair compressor but would like to use the Temptu SP-35 airbrush so as I can use there silicone foundation. I think the hose I have with the Dinair compressor will be okay to attach to the SP-35 but I am now concerned if I will have enough pressure from the Dinair compressor to push the silicone foundation through the airbrush.

I love airbrushing but also love my MUFE HD foundation and would love to be able to have the benefit of both

As you can see I am a complete 'novice' in regards to airbrush equipment and truly appreciate any help you may be able to give.

Thank you in advance

~Jennifer~


----------



## Michelle Harris (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Jennifer - no problem!





Hmm - well, it's a question a lot of people run into because the Temptu makeup is pretty awesome. Unfortunately there are a few issues:

- The Dinair compressor isn't powerful enough to cope with a lot of silicone-based makeup from other brands so you run the risk of clogging it. Sending out a few bursts of air with water-only in the cup at 30PSI usually dislodges excess makeup but the Dinair only goes to 15PSI. However, it can be done if you're prepared to do a lot of maintenance.

- But - you're right about the airgun being a factor too. It's more about the needle. Smaller needles produce finer detail - with the good airbrush guns you can change needles but the one that comes with Dinair doesn't suit silicone-based makeup.

- Oh, and the airhoses aren't compatible! Though, you could probably shove the airhose from Dinair onto the Temptu airgun, but it wouldn't fit well and would be a pain.

The Temptu Pro compressor is very good and worth the investment if you have the extra spending money. But, there are also other options like the Iwata compressors and airbrush guns. Maybe one of the Iwata airguns is compatible with the Dinair. I might check that out...


----------



## hopefulbeauty17 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to the forum, and ran across this thread..  I have been using airbrush makeup for about a year now.  I started with Dinair, and wanted to explore all my options.  I have used Kett, Temptu, O2 Cosmetics, Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics, Malvadi, Graftobian, and I'm sure there's more I can't think of right now.. I am not a makeup artist, and the only reason I use airbrush makeup is because if I touch my skin with my fingers or a brush to apply foundation it breaks out something horrible.   There is no exaggeration there either.  I mean 5 minutes of applying foundation will give me 2 weeks of acne.  I tried gloves, I tried washing my hands constantly, nothing worked. 

Anyways, before I started using airbrush, I used Estee Lauder Double Wear and loved the way it stayed on all day and helped with oil control.  The airbrush makeup still makes my skin oily, so I wanted to look into thinning Double Wear out to run through my gun.  I contacted Estee Lauder and found out the main ingredient was water, not silicone.  I thought great, I can just add water.  Well I added some water to the foundation and had a HUGE mess.. It was awful and it would have never run through my gun.  Do I need to use 244 thinner or figure something else out?  I've heard of using Revlon Colorstay with 244 thinner, but I would just like some suggestions for thinning water based foundation!

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Michelle Harris (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Hopefulbeauty - wow you've used so many different airbrush systems! I'd love to know what you think of them. Little bit of advice about 244 thinner: it probably won't work with water based makeup! Oh no! It's kind of hit or miss whether or no you get success with 244 so you either have to read a lot of forums, ask manufacturers or do a lot of experimenting (and make a lot of mess).

You might run into problems using fixers or silicone with the Revlon if you have sensitive skin.

Have you tried Makeup Forever's Mist &amp; Fix after Dinair?


----------



## pixelchick (Sep 7, 2011)

I thought Iâ€™d throw my two-cents in as a newbie to airbrush makeup. Iâ€™ve been using Iwata equipment and Kett Hydro airbrush makeup for about 6 months now, and the results are fabulous! I have acne scars and some pore issues which are difficult to conceal. The Kett Hydro foundation is the BEST (imho) airbrush m/u out there. It's water based so it's easy on my very sensitive skin, never clogs my gun, and I get flawless results every time.


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Dec 31, 2011)

My bf just surprised me with the Dinair system for Christmas!  I was totally shocked, wasn't expecting it at all!  I've used it all week so far and absolutely love it.  I just placed an order for their White Christmas color collection to add to it.  I'm a total newb on airbrushing and I must say after watching the videos they have online for the system I felt more confident and just jumped right in.  I found it is a lot easier then it looks.  If anyone is nervous about starting it, Dinair has some great videos to help.

Btw 1st post on MUT--Woot woot!!!!


----------



## Stephanie Morin (May 28, 2012)

Hi, i'm a newcomer, i have 1 question;

i have the Dinair system and wanted to know if OCC makeup, luminess makeup and temptu AQUA are compatible with my system.

THX girls!


----------



## Jennifer Nall (Jun 1, 2012)

I always wondered if these were worth the price.


----------



## Itoeli (May 21, 2018)

I'm sorry that I resurrect the old topic, but it's just that I myself once encountered this issue, and spent a lot of time to find really useful information

Have used temptu (trained by a superb MUA) and Dinair (bought the pro kit). Principle is the same and I'm happy with my Dinair kit. You can get extra coverage with their paramedical shades, which I believe are silicone based. They've got a new line called collar, that I've not tried yet. Temptu can be cordless and run on the battery pack, which is neater than the Dinair battery pack https://womentake.com/best-airbrush-for-makeup/ . Dinair is a better-looking machine in my opinion. On YouTube there are a lot of useful videos on a similar subject, I'll leave here one, I hope this will help someone in the future. Hope this helps


----------

